

Google provides the addresses of 35,513,445 Google Profiles. (May crash Chrome.) - FSecurePal
http://www.gstatic.com/s2/sitemaps/profiles-sitemap.xml

======
program
This isn't a news. Google profiles can be indexed by search engines since
2008. See the google robots.txt file:

<http://www.google.com/robots.txt>

------
Urgo
In a related story facebook gained 35,513,445 new users today as a result of a
massive email campaign.

------
gedaxiang
Challenge accepted.

------
acron0
Why?

~~~
bdonlan
This is just a list of all the _public_ google profiles, to make them easier
to index.

